# Looking for a group in Contra Costa County.



## baboosalum (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello.  I am currently looking for a game in contra costa, in california.  Im willing to play anything except D&D 4 ed.  I can gm some games and I am willing to learn a new game.  Please let me know.


----------



## baboosalum (Sep 30, 2012)

If anyone is interested in a pathfinder, WoD, or star wars game let me know.


----------

